
Matchpool Cofounder Quits on Claims of Misuse of Funds - midarraga
physes [3:16 PM] 
@channel I regret to announce as cofounder of Matchpool that I am leaving this project. I was involved in architecting Matchpool, writing the white paper and writing the first draft of the smart contracts. I was not involved in the implementation of the ICO. I have asked internally what is going on with the funds you sent to Matchpool, but have not received a satisfactory answer.<p>Over the last two days 37500 ETH has been withdrawn from the multisig wallet by the CEO, Yonatan Ben Shimon without any explanation or announcement due to the need for &quot;hedging&quot;. Yonatan keeps claiming he&#x27;s working with Bitcoin Suisse and it&#x27;s all okay, but so far I haven&#x27;t seen any evidence of this. I suggest you all demand an explanation and keep a close watch. In all likelihood your guppies are worthless- the terms and conditions seem deliberately designed to prevent contributors having legal recourse in the case of misuse of your money. In either event, I believe the standards of transparency and integrity in this organization are well below what is needed for a blockchain project, which is why I can no longer a part of it.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;etherchain.org&#x2F;account&#x2F;0x72a7197bbccbe6ee1e9c688645436ed06017768a
======
midarraga
The discussion is happening on their slack community channel. Sign up and see
answers from the CEO here:
[https://matchpool.slack.com](https://matchpool.slack.com)

